

Is gamifying stock trading a good idea? - tagabek

After a quick Google search, I didn't see any applications that focused on gamifying stock trading. The idea is basically a fun way to trade stocks. I envision a very childlike atmosphere (It would target kids and teens) with achievements and tutorials that are exciting.<p>Obviously, there are billions of concerns with this (that I will not explain because I'm sure we can all picture them), so it's just an idea for now.<p>I just wish I had something like this during childhood (I am 18 now).<p>Anyway, is there any  reality to this idea?
======
tjr226
Probably not. There are lots of virtual stock trading platforms out there
(using actual, same-day prices), and they're easy to use... I played around
with some when I was 10-12. Not sure of the benefit to making a kiddie
version.

~~~
tagabek
Yeah, I was thinking along the same lines after a bit of reevaluation. I just
wish that I was thoroughly exposed to trading at a much younger age. Thanks
for the input!

------
theorique
Trading is already gamified. You pick correctly, you make money. You pick
incorrectly, you lose money.

